
Trump Appears to Side with Assange Over Intelligence Agencies’ Conclusions - sethbannon
http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/04/us/politics/transition-briefing-trump-us-intelligence.html
======
aisofteng
>But Mr. Assange has often said that the organization does not always know the
identity of its sources. It is highly unlikely that anyone approaching
WikiLeaks with the emails obtained by Russian government hacking would
acknowledge the source, so it is likely that Mr. Assange cannot be sure of the
origin of the emails.

I haven't been following this story and don't care enough to have an opinion
on which idiot politician is more of an idiot, but one thing does stick out...

This isn't journalism. This is an opinion piece. It is, however, being
presented as journalism.

Wasn't there a word for that?

------
FellowTraveler
Everyone knows Seth Rich was the leaker.

